# Blasccrafter



## Guardian of Germany (30. August 2006)

er ist aktivirt und auch in den einstellungen trotzdem kommt er nicht ingame.

sorry hatte mal mein chatlog durchgekuckt und habe gefunden dass er geladen wird also danke es hat sich erledigt bitte löschen


----------



## Roran (30. August 2006)

Guardian schrieb:


> er ist aktivirt und auch in den einstellungen trotzdem kommt er nicht ingame.
> 
> sorry hatte mal mein chatlog durchgekuckt und habe gefunden dass er geladen wird also danke es hat sich erledigt bitte löschen


Geh in Deinen MACRO EDITOR und geb das ein.

/blascrafter

Dann startet der mit einem Fenster in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinge (31. August 2006)

Da der Blasccrafter bei mir über /blasccrafter nicht aufging (vielleicht vertippt) hab ich's über ein Tastaturkürzel gemacht (geht in den Einstellungen bei WoW). 

Zu beachten ist auch noch, in den Optionen des BLASC-Clienten den Server zu markieren, für den Daten überhaupt geladen werden sollen. Sonst bleibt der Blasccrafter leer!!

Hinge


----------



## Gast (31. August 2006)

Hinge schrieb:


> Da der Blasccrafter bei mir über /blasccrafter nicht aufging (vielleicht vertippt) hab ich's über ein Tastaturkürzel gemacht (geht in den Einstellungen bei WoW).
> 
> Zu beachten ist auch noch, in den Optrionen des BLASC-Clienten den Server zu markieren, für den Daten überhaupt geladen werden sollen. Sonst bleibt der Blasccrafter leer!!
> 
> Hinge




bei mir geht der rechner einfach aus sobalt ich den blascrafter in game anmache, hinzukommt das er keine leute findet obwohl der entsprechende server markiert wurde


----------



## Xûl (1. September 2006)

jup, Server ist markiert, Tastaturkürzel zugewiesen, Fenster öffnet sich, aber: keine Einträge :-( müsste ich nicht wenigstens selbst darin auftauchen? bin für Hilfe dankbar...


----------



## Hinge (1. September 2006)

Hinge schrieb:


> Da der Blasccrafter bei mir über /blasccrafter nicht aufging (vielleicht vertippt) hab ich's über ein Tastaturkürzel gemacht (geht in den Einstellungen bei WoW).
> 
> Zu beachten ist auch noch, in den Optionen des BLASC-Clienten den Server zu markieren, für den Daten überhaupt geladen werden sollen. Sonst bleibt der Blasccrafter leer!!
> 
> Hinge



Habs bei mir ganz genau so gemacht, und es funktioniert. Bin auf Mannoroth. Und tauche selber auf


----------



## Xûl (1. September 2006)

bin auf Kargath. bei mir wird gar kein crafter angezeigt, einschließlich mir selbst... :-( Einstellungen mehrfach geprüft, wie oben schon beschrieben.

/edit: mein chatlog meldet: keine Datenbank für Kargath gefunden. hä? bin ratlos...


----------

